# NBA Charity Game



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

It's on T.V at 11:00 p.m, but If i stay up that long, I'll feel reallys sleepy the next day (I awake at 6:00am), so do you know if its being replayed during the week?


----------



## Stratagee (Aug 25, 2005)

i can't see this airing in the guide, what channel? ..
it will probably be replayed or atleast on sportscentre.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

East Coast it is on TNT from 11pm to 12pm.

If I stay awake that late I feels sleepy too but I am going to anyway.


----------



## analysis (Jun 8, 2005)

Does anyone know if this game is showing in Canada?
if so, what CHANNEL and when


----------



## clippers2playoffs (Aug 22, 2005)

no idea about canada, but why is this game on so late? If they can put all those telethons on so many channels on national tv, you think they can air a charity nba game on primetime.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's primetime....if you live on the left coast.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Its on channel TNT 11pm eastern, 8pm Western.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

clippers2playoffs said:


> no idea about canada, but why is this game on so late? If they can put all those telethons on so many channels on national tv, you think they can air a charity nba game on primetime.


didn't want to conflict with the sunday night game, most likely


----------



## YellowOne (Jul 30, 2005)

11pm EST, 10pm CET, 9pm MST, 8pm PST channel TNT in usa at least..


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

it doesnt sound like it'll be that good. u would think an allstar game preview would be primetime and have lots of commercials.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

i hope its only an hour, family guy comes on at 9, i would be torn between to watch this or the new family guy


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

i dont wanna miss the end of the ravens game, might switch between them.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I already know who won.. It's East vs West and that's all I'm gonna mention. In the end, it doesnt matter what the score is.. I just wanna watch and have fun so I'm hoping they put on a good show.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I already know who won.. It's East vs West and that's all I'm gonna mention. In the end, it doesnt matter what the score is.. I just wanna watch and have fun so I'm hoping they put on a good show.


Can you tell us the starting line ups?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Can you tell us the starting line ups?


That's what I dont know.. LoL sorry..

Here's some pics from today though..









Stephon Marbury









Amare Stoudamire









Jermaine O'Neal


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

is shaq playin?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

nope


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

what centers playin?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

zo is playing for the east. Im not sure who else is


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

All I know is that Tmac had a sweet windmill alley oop from a pass from Kobe...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Steez said:


> All I know is that Tmac had a sweet windmill alley oop from a pass from Kobe...


Thanks for letting it out.. I really appreciate that.. :curse:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

it already occured??? damn now I have to see the t-mac/kobe thing


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

You dont know when its going to happen though.... 
I didnt even post up who won ....
I am keeping it hush hush..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Um. If anyone wants to further spoil the evening, how about some spoiler alerts?

Mmm-kay?

And as for the guy who was complaining about the lack of commercials, well...the game is being done to raise money for hurricane victims, NOT to raise money for Nike, Budweiser, and Geiko. So obviously it wouldn't have commercials. Commercials would be in bad taste.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Holy crap, great ending.

It was crazy!

Kobe was being guarded by Wade as the game was 110-109 West leading with 6 seconds left. Wade stole the ball from Kobe, was going for the layup on the fast break, then out of nowhere...SHAQ comes and swats the game winning layup. DWade has a confused look on his face, then boom! chairshot from Shaq to Wade. Takes off his shirt, and it shows a Lakers jersey as Phil, Kobe, and Shaq all hug and reunite as they are standing over Wade's body.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

BenGordon said:


> what centers playin?


ONeal... Jermaine that is


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)




----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Looks like this thing is going to be on tape delay for the West Coast.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

steph n jermaine look like they were smokin some ganja ..

see kids...you can get high and become a basketball star


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

HallOfFamer said:


> Holy crap, great ending.
> 
> It was crazy!
> 
> Kobe was being guarded by Wade as the game was 110-109 West leading with 6 seconds left. Wade stole the ball from Kobe, was going for the layup on the fast break, then out of nowhere...SHAQ comes and swats the game winning layup. DWade has a confused look on his face, then boom! chairshot from Shaq to Wade. Takes off his shirt, and it shows a Lakers jersey as Phil, Kobe, and Shaq all hug and reunite as they are standing over Wade's body.



wow shaq defects? i heard rumours but i didnt think he would accept the story line, i figure he would accept more of a gentle role with duncan... surprising


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Holy crap, great ending.
> 
> It was crazy!
> 
> Kobe was being guarded by Wade as the game was 110-109 West leading with 6 seconds left. Wade stole the ball from Kobe, was going for the layup on the fast break, then out of nowhere...SHAQ comes and swats the game winning layup. DWade has a confused look on his face, then boom! chairshot from Shaq to Wade. Takes off his shirt, and it shows a Lakers jersey as Phil, Kobe, and Shaq all hug and reunite as they are standing over Wade's body.


damn. I thought Stern was going to save it for Christmas Day


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

why is amare wearing white.. was he on a different team??

starts in 15 minutes


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I know it was already asked, but anyone know now if it's playing in Canada or not?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

From this picture it appears Kobe, McGrady, Garnett, and O'Neal are on the same team and LeBron, Carmelo, and Stoudemire are on the same team.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

from that picture


kobe........tmac..........kg...............

vs

lebron.................amare.............anthony

old vs. young?? :laugh:


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

okay law and order is still on?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

O2K said:


> okay law and order is still on?


 Same for me, and I'm also in CA.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I guess its on from 11 to 12


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

it just came on central.

i cant believe im seeing tmac in september. and ernie and charles and kenny. this is awesome.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

sherwin said:


> it just came on central.
> 
> i cant believe im seeing tmac in september. this is awesome.



F! us californians are f'in screwed F!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

O2K said:


> F! us californians are f'in screwed F!


no it will be on at 10pm your time too.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Stop shooting threes, LeBron.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

LOL, Melo cant dunk it and Lebron is just shooting threes, but keeps on bricking.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

O2K said:


> F! us californians are f'in screwed F!


Call DirecTV tomorrow.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

ROFL, Rashard Lewis tried to do over the head pass with his back turned to the basket and he hit himself in the face.:rofl:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I miss the NBA .. damn


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

This games blows so far, AI not playing, sitting on the bench in street clothes. Everyone's fumbling the ball.

Rashard Lewis passing up open threes...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

seeing JJ, Mobley, and Damon in their new unis for the first time


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

TNT deserves credit for donating an hour of airtime... they arent airing commercials


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

sherwin said:


> TNT deserves credit for donating an hour of airtime... they arent airing commercials


Magic is pissed. He wants to see the "dead bodies".

Also, that was a nice little Kobe segment with the kid.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

ROFL @ Tyronn Lue's jersey.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Kobe's legs > T-Mac's legs


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Tracy McGrady (front row L-R) of the Houston Rockets, Kobe Bryant of the Los Angeles Lakers, Jermaine O'Neal of the Indiana Pacers and Kevin Garnett of the Minnesota Timberwovles (rear C), bow their heads in a moment of silence before the NBA Hurricane Relief Fund Charity basketball game in Houston, September 11, 2005.









NBA players Kobe Bryant, left, and Kevin Garnett wave to fans as they take the court at the NBA Players Hurricane Relief game at the Toyota Center in Houston, Sunday, Sept. 11, 2005. The game proceeds will benefit victims of Hurricane Katrina.









Dwyane Wade (3) of the Miami Heat drives past Kobe Bryant of the Los Angeles Lakers during the NBA Hurricane Relief Fund Charity basketball game in Houston, September 11, 2005.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

rofl

that violin in the background is so ****ing loud, its comical


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

HallOfFamer said:


> Call DirecTV tomorrow.



i have cable

my tv guide says itll be on at 11 which blows major ***

I QUIT


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

That alley-oop was just amazing.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

amare is amazing....


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey someone made a shot outside the paint, congrats. Ron with a 3.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

WTF is LeBron doing?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

O2K said:


> i have cable
> 
> my tv guide says itll be on at 11 which blows major ***
> 
> I QUIT


Yeah thats what I meant. Get DirecTV so you can view it at 8pm like me even though Im in Cali.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

What a windmill by McGrady.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sir charles in fine form. what was that crack about t-mac's chicken legs? hilarious. 

in between their commentary on the hurricane, it's kinda interesting to hear some informal pre-season predictions from them. 

oh, and ron artest is back, people. :greatjob:

kudos to the players, kenny, the nba and tnt for doing this.

:clap:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

tmac has put on a show... he did his all star game dunk off the backboard


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

White team with 3 #3's on the floor :rofl:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i saw the replays @ NBATV but i was wondering why they were doing all star recaps this late in the year. then i realized it wasnt the all star game.... cuz kobe threw up an alley oop to tmac. i was like no, kobe would never do that willingly!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

DuMa said:


> i saw the replays @ NBATV but i was wondering why they were doing all star recaps this late in the year. then i realized it wasnt the all star game.... cuz kobe threw up an alley oop to tmac. i was like no, kobe would never do that willingly!


Yeah, he was programmed to do it tonight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Props to everyone involved in this.. :clap:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

also how are they determining east and west? cuz jo and artest are on the east and theyre on the west team. weird


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

DuMa said:


> also how are they determining east and west? cuz jo and artest are on the east and theyre on the west team. weird


Does it even matter.. The result of the game doesnt even matter..

Dahntay Jones throwing down some dunks :laugh:


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Who is #2 in yellow jersey? He terribly sucks.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Does it even matter.. The result of the game doesnt even matter..
> 
> Dahntay Jones throwing down some dunks :laugh:


just a theory but i think the new orleans latitude line determines it.

and why wasnt baron davis in there? or any of the nawlins players? would have been a boost.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oooh man.. That dunk woulda been SWEET had Tmac threw that down..


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

hahahaha that tmac / gilbert arenas long 3s competition was awesome


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oooooh Tmac draining deep three's.. :clap:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

nvm JR smith is in there. good to see nawlins support


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

That was a great hour of TV, but it woulda been better if Ron Artest charged into the stands angrily pulling his arms back about to throw punches then went _psyche!_ and started handing out donated goods to the evacuees.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

dwade stood next to kobe for a sec and they were shoulder to shoulder

did dwade grow a little? whoa


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

haha t-mac has to mention his jet.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

box score?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What the heck did Kobe say to Wade? That's what I wanna know :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Game wasn't much, but the cause was just, hearts in the right place, and damn do I miss basketball.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

DuMa said:


> dwade stood next to kobe for a sec and they were shoulder to shoulder
> 
> did dwade grow a little? whoa


 Speaking of, McGrady looked to be 3 inches taller than Kobe at the very least.

The game was enjoyable, knowing what it was for.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

I only cought the 2nd half..

damn, i miss basketball.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That Tmac vs Arenas deep 3 battle was sweet. You could tell they haven't picked up a ball in like a week or two. And Amare was showing off his improved jump-shot. He almost made a three. I can't wait till the new season!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Tmac steals the show yet again ... :biggrin: 

Tmac's range on his jumper is just insane. Hell he almost nailed that last shot shooting pretty much a normal jumper from about 3 feet inside halfcourt. Nuts.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Does anyone have a boxscore?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe had a bunch of opportunities to throw down a sick one....but he seemed content passing. 

Best dunk of the night was T-mac's alley-oop from Kobe.

Best sequence was T-mac's barrage at the end there. He almost made 3 consecutive half-court shots. That was sick.

Nice game. All for a good cause.

Operation "Restoring Kobe's Image" was also in full motion. TNT had him all over the place. But I'm happy for Kobe. The media hate became rather lame after a while anyway.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Weasel said:


> Does anyone have a boxscore?



I'd imagine there is no official boxscore. I don't recall anyone talking about numbers at all during the game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Operation "Restoring Kobe's Image" was also in full motion. TNT had him all over the place. But I'm happy for Kobe. The media hate became rather lame after a while anyway.


:laugh:

I was kind of thinking the same thing the whole time. I don't know if it was just coincidence, but they were featuring Kobe quite a bit. 

Good move by Stern getting the NBA behind this game and getting everything together in a short time. After the incidents of the last season, the NBA can use all this positive press. And deservedly so ... organizing all that in just a few days is pretty amazing.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

JNice said:


> I'd imagine there is no official boxscore. I don't recall anyone talking about numbers at all during the game.



Damn, I couldn't watch the game, not having TNT. Oh well...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

JNice said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I was kind of thinking the same thing the whole time. I don't know if it was just coincidence, but they were featuring Kobe quite a bit.
> 
> Good move by Stern getting the NBA behind this game and getting everything together in a short time. After the incidents of the last season, the NBA can use all this positive press. And deservedly so ... organizing all that in just a few days is pretty amazing.



I think these statements undermine the true meaning of tonight's game, it wasn't a game about restoring images or trying to make the NBA look better, it was a game to help raise money for those in need.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

i wonder where tim duncan was for this game. probably off swimming in the bermuda triangle.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Tim nor Shaq were there. Oh well, it was still a fun game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hurricane Benefit Game:








Pregame relief efforts
Players give back
Relief Game highlights
Players respond to victims
Dunk of the Night
Play of the Day

Good good stuff there. Watch em all!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I think these statements undermine the true meaning of tonight's game, it wasn't a game about restoring images or trying to make the NBA look better, it was a game to help raise money for those in need.



Undermining the true meaning of the game? Come on, let's be realistic. I'm in no way insinuating the intentions of this game were in any way not sincere and I give the utmost credit to Kenny Smith for getting all that organized. But you can't tell me the guys at the top of the NBA are in some way selfishly happy that this type of event can do nothing but help the NBA image which was scarred last season. And there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Undermining the true meaning of the game? Come on, let's be realistic. I'm in no way insinuating the intentions of this game were in any way not sincere and I give the utmost credit to Kenny Smith for getting all that organized. But you can't tell me the guys at the top of the NBA are in some way selfishly happy that this type of event can do nothing but help the NBA image which was scarred last season. And there is nothing wrong with that.


what? why even bring that up? you are probably the guy at the dinner table who brings up the recently passed away uncle, when everybody else is talking about what a great day outside it is. focus your mind young man. focus.


----------



## jminges (Aug 25, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Hurricane Benefit Game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

sherako said:


> what? why even bring that up? you are probably the guy at the dinner table who brings up the recently passed away uncle, when everybody else is talking about what a great day outside it is. focus your mind young man. focus.



Whatever. All I said was that it was good for the NBA's image and I was responding to what someone else said. That doesn't take away from the game or its effect at all.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Did anyone else see Kobe punch that little kid? What an *******!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I missed the game. Didn't even know it was on. West Coast time is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Did Ron Artest play?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Midnight_Marauder said:


> Did Ron Artest play?



Yeah. He hit a few shots - a couple of deep ones. Ron is kind of out of his element in a game like this though where the defense isn't quite up there. He looked like he was in the same old Ron Artest kind of shape though which is a good sign.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Did Joe Johnson play?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Did Joe Johnson play?



Yeah. Same as Artest - he hit a few shots, couple of layups ... nothing spectacular. Maybe hit a three or two.

One note on Johnson - Barkley and Kenny Smith mentioned briefly how they heard some people saying that Johnson was going to play PG in Atlanta and Barkley said he can't play PG and Kenny Smith agreed.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I didn't like how the clock kept running through substitutions, and how we missed 6 minutes of the 3rd quarter. They could of shown all the stuff they were showing before, or after. But good grief, McGrady!!! Windmill alley, double clutch reverse off the backboard, and those super crazy half court 3's. He was killing it.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Boy...do i miss Basketball! I love football a lot man, but basketball is truly my heart and soul. I cant wait for October!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebrons brick central and it is a really messy game but did you see that pass in like the first minute that was bananas


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

great idea. props to the NBA and the players for stepping up for the victims. watching all these guys meet and talk with the people who idolize them makes you forget for a second how much money these players make and how selfish we make them out to be; these guys are humans with hearts and their actions should be commended.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

By the way they are reshowing the game at 2:00 CT and 9:00 CT on NBATV later on today and tonight for those that missed it and wanna see it or if you just wanna watch it again.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Warning: the animated pics might run too fast in a firefox browser.

Dunk of the game:



















some other dunks i found impressive:

J.R Smith 





















Amare:



















Lebron:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

tmac had to ballhog. it was his home arena


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

T-Mac didn't ballhog, he just did some crazy stuff when he had the rock. Mike James though, that was by far the worst ballhogging I've seen in awhile.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Watching this game really made me miss the NBA!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I game was fun to watch. I also noticed a few things.... I'm wondering if anyone else picked up on this.

Why was Carmelo and Amare playing for the East, while Ron Artest was playing for the West?

I know I was a little drunk last night, but I convinced myself that this was odd. 

Also, were there any players who weren't black that participated in this game? Or maybe they were the only ones who cared about the Hurricane relief. Just asking.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

IV said:


> I game was fun to watch. I also noticed a few things.... I'm wondering if anyone else picked up on this.
> 
> Why was Carmelo and Amare playing for the East, while Ron Artest was playing for the West?.



I think the traditional east vs. west teams would't have been balanced. Also, it seemed they set up of the teams with older new school (Kobe, McGrady KG) vs. new new school (Wade, Anthony, Stoudemire). I thought it would have been cool to se MJ play though!



IV said:


> Also, were there any players who weren't black that participated in this game? Or maybe they were the only ones who cared about the Hurricane relief. Just asking.


LOL...my wife asked me the same thing! I told her maybe it's because the best non-black players are foreigners who probably aren't even in America right now and could care less about what happened in NO. Also, it seemed Kenny Smith called the players who are in his cell phone or who he talks to frequently! Atleast this what I assumed.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

JNice said:


> Yeah. He hit a few shots - a couple of deep ones. Ron is kind of out of his element in a game like this though where the defense isn't quite up there. He looked like he was in the same old Ron Artest kind of shape though which is a good sign.



Yeah, Ronny did look to be in pretty good shape, especially with one drive he had to the hoop that was pretty sick. He had some very nice passes/assists as well.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

nice to see guys wearing theyre new jerseys, Joe Johnson, Damon Jones, Derek Anderson, etc, etc


----------



## jminges (Aug 25, 2005)

You could tell Arenas was the only player from the East that has worked on his jumper this offseason.

Allow me to clarify, I was refering to Eastern Conference players, shouldn't include Amare Stoudemire.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

I thought the game was overall fun and kind of makes you look forward to the season. 

You could tell who was rusty and who plays ball every day. I think Cuttino Mobley shot a couple of airballs. Some other guys missed some easy dunks and layups. You can't really tell who looks the most improved, although I will say Joe Johnson's ball handling and 3-point shot didn't impress me, but he might just be rusty too. 

T-Mac and Arenas pretty much seemed to be in midseason form. GA has bulked up and his jumper looked nearly automatic.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

JNice said:


> Good move by Stern getting the NBA behind this game and getting everything together in a short time. After the incidents of the last season, the NBA can use all this positive press. And deservedly so ... organizing all that in just a few days is pretty amazing.


Actually i believe that this was Kenny Smith's doing. He made the calls that made the whole thing happen. So props out to The Jet.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

How well was Gilbert playing? I didn't get a chance to catch it.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

IV said:


> Also, were there any players who weren't black that participated in this game? Or maybe they were the only ones who cared about the Hurricane relief. Just asking.


what white american player would you have wanted to play in this game?


----------



## Omer (Sep 12, 2005)

How long I had waited to see some NBA action with Tracy McGrady and the Rockets, the game last night was more than I could have asked for.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> what white american player would you have wanted to play in this game?


From a streetball/flashy standpoint Jason Williams would have been nice!


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

CP26 said:


> How well was Gilbert playing? I didn't get a chance to catch it.


arenas and tmac had a nice head 2 head in the closing moments. tmac hit like a 28 footer so gilbert came back and hit one of his own. so tmac comes back and hits one from 35 out almost, so arenas comes back and tries the same and it goes off the front rim. tmac comes back and takes one from right inside the halfcourt line and it went in and out. prob my fave series of the night


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

There were some white players there. Jon Barry was in the stands.

You guys shouldn't assume just because someone isn't at the game that they aren't doing anything. Shaq is doing a bunch for hurricane relief, but he wasn't at the game. And Kenny ticked through a bunch of people like Elton Brand who weren't at the game but who contributed.

The NBA has some of the most giving athletes in all of sports, which is part of why it's such a great league. It's gets such a bad rap, but any fan of the game knows these guys are pretty spectacular.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> There were some white players there. Jon Barry was in the stands.
> 
> You guys shouldn't assume just because someone isn't at the game that they aren't doing anything. Shaq is doing a bunch for hurricane relief, but he wasn't at the game. And Kenny ticked through a bunch of people like Elton Brand who weren't at the game but who contributed.
> 
> The NBA has some of the most giving athletes in all of sports, which is part of why it's such a great league. It's gets such a bad rap, but any fan of the game knows these guys are pretty spectacular.


Well said. I agree!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> what white american player would you have wanted to play in this game?


Manu should have been in the game so he could flop, draw charges, and dive for loose balls.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I would of liked to see Steve Nash, but hes over at another stadium helping out.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I wish Stromile Swift played. I wanna seem him in a rocket uniform playing with tmac.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> There were some white players there. Jon Barry was in the stands.


He was just commentating for the radio in the 2nd half. I don't think he paid the min $10,000 to be there.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I didn't get to see much of him last season but it looked to me like Derek Anderson was getting a little chubby.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

JNice said:


> Undermining the true meaning of the game? Come on, let's be realistic. I'm in no way insinuating the intentions of this game were in any way not sincere and I give the utmost credit to Kenny Smith for getting all that organized. But you can't tell me the guys at the top of the NBA are in some way selfishly happy that this type of event can do nothing but help the NBA image which was scarred last season. And there is nothing wrong with that.



You might want to rethink that. If anyone watching the game last night was thinking about watching the NBA this season for the first time, they may have been persuaded against it. That was the biggest crapfest I have seen in a long time. Mike James trying to score every single time he touched the ball, Derek Anderson barely moving, Lebron shooting fade-away airball 3's, Rashard Lewis looking like an NBDL player, and so on. 

It would have been nice to see the guys actually give a solid effort, but it was just a bunch of guys dicking around. Just horrid basketball that was not pleasant to watch. Sure, there were a handful of guys trying to put on a good show, but for the most part, the referees were sweating more than the players. 

I don't see how that joke of a game could garner up any interest towards potential NBA fans. This is all irrelevant though, I understand, I am just looking at it from the NBA's viewpoint.

Mcgrady should have started launching 40-footers a lot sooner.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Pasha The Great said:


> I wish Stromile Swift played. I wanna seem him in a rocket uniform playing with tmac.


yes!!!!! exactly what i was thinking while watching it with derek anderson, mike james and t-mac in there.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

bballlife said:


> You might want to rethink that. If anyone watching the game last night was thinking about watching the NBA this season for the first time, they may have been persuaded against it. That was the biggest crapfest I have seen in a long time. Mike James trying to score every single time he touched the ball, Derek Anderson barely moving, Lebron shooting fade-away airball 3's, Rashard Lewis looking like an NBDL player, and so on.
> 
> It would have been nice to see the guys actually give a solid effort, but it was just a bunch of guys dicking around. Just horrid basketball that was not pleasant to watch. Sure, there were a handful of guys trying to put on a good show, but for the most part, the referees were sweating more than the players.
> 
> ...


For an essentially non-competitive "All-Star" game in the middle of the summer, I thought it was fairly well played. 

The actual entertainment value of the game wasn't what I meant by helping the image of the game. Nobody expected Finals basketball out there. But the NBA and Kenny Smith stepping up to help in a major way for the tragedy is what I meant helped the image of the NBA and its players.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

bballlife said:


> You might want to rethink that. If anyone watching the game last night was thinking about watching the NBA this season for the first time, they may have been persuaded against it. That was the biggest crapfest I have seen in a long time. Mike James trying to score every single time he touched the ball, Derek Anderson barely moving, Lebron shooting fade-away airball 3's, Rashard Lewis looking like an NBDL player, and so on.
> 
> It would have been nice to see the guys actually give a solid effort, but it was just a bunch of guys dicking around. Just horrid basketball that was not pleasant to watch. Sure, there were a handful of guys trying to put on a good show, but for the most part, the referees were sweating more than the players.
> 
> ...


 you cant please everybody


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Holy crap, great ending.
> 
> It was crazy!
> 
> Kobe was being guarded by Wade as the game was 110-109 West leading with 6 seconds left. Wade stole the ball from Kobe, was going for the layup on the fast break, then out of nowhere...SHAQ comes and swats the game winning layup. DWade has a confused look on his face, then boom! chairshot from Shaq to Wade. Takes off his shirt, and it shows a Lakers jersey as Phil, Kobe, and Shaq all hug and reunite as they are standing over Wade's body.


lmfao!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> what white american player would you have wanted to play in this game?


How bout any white player. Maybe one of the white players from the Hornets could have come to support their fans, is that so ridiculous?


----------



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

> Manu should have been in the game so he could flop, draw charges, and dive for loose balls.


Well both Manu and Tim were staying out of the spotlight and were working at some of the shelters around here in SA instead


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I missed the game, anyone know if it'll be reaired on ESPN or TNT again.. (I'm horrible at searching the internet, and have given it a valid attempt). [removed].

those things aren't to be discussed here, sorry - JNice


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I know they are/have showed replays on NBA TV. I'm not sure about on regular cable.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

For those who couldn't see the game, u can download it from here:

http://davka.dmkproject.net/bt/

Picture quality isn't great, but watchable.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

The game was boring as hell except for the last two minutes Tmac and Arenas went on a 3pt contest..

but it was a good display to show how human and kind these nba players are and how that they also have feelings. And are available and willing to help people when such disaster occur..Plus it was a smart move by the NBA to restore some players' image.

Plenty of props to each and every nba player who participated in this Hurricane Relief Game. 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

IV said:


> How bout any white player. Maybe one of the white players from the Hornets could have come to support their fans, is that so ridiculous?


How many white players did Kenny invite who said no?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> How many white players did Kenny invite who said no?


I'm not sure and don't see why that matters. I do know that 0% of that population showed support by playing for the charity. Besides, many of the players who came volunteered to come.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

IV said:


> I'm not sure and don't see why that matters.


There were a number of articles posted here and throughout the web of instances of Kenny calling people's agents and having the player call back quickly to confirm.

Why didn't Kenny call any white player's agents? On the same token, why did he have to call certain black player's agents?

Are you race baiting?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> There were a number of articles posted here and throughout the web of instances of Kenny calling people's agents and having the player call back quickly to confirm.
> 
> Why didn't Kenny call any white player's agents? On the same token, why did he have to call certain black player's agents?
> 
> Are you race baiting?


Who cares wether Kenny Smith invited black or white players, the fact is he stepped out and did something instead of sitting at home saying....."Dang!! Look what happened in NO that's sad."


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

What the heck is "race baiting"? Its obvious Kenny is racist and jelous of white peoples athelism, ability to dunk really well, and talent that allows them to hit 50footers whenever they want. "Kenny Smith doesn't care about white people":verysad:





:joke:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

ralaw said:


> Who cares wether Kenny Smith invited black or white players, the fact is he stepped out and did something instead of sitting at home saying....."Dang!! Look what happened in NO that's sad."


Indeed. Maybe you can get IV to understand that.


----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

T-Mac and Kobe looked real sharp out there....Imagine if they were on the same team in real life...jeez...they would be on every # for the NBATV's top 10 plays of the night list every game!!! It was great to see all of those players in their uniforms again.....oooh how I miss the game of basketball.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

T-Mac is comically self-absorbed.

"Over 350,000 evacuees have come to Houston. What has it been like, and what has the town been doing?"

T-Mac: "Well, I flew my plane to Florida..."


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> There were a number of articles posted here and throughout the web of instances of Kenny calling people's agents and having the player call back quickly to confirm.
> 
> Why didn't Kenny call any white player's agents? On the same token, why did he have to call certain black player's agents?
> 
> Are you race baiting?


You don't know the answers to any of the questions you just asked. All we know is there was nothing but black players who came to the aid to support and play in this game. I don't think it is a coincedence that the charity is supporting an overwhelming majority of blacks down south and only blacks step forward to support the cause. The lack of non black present is obvious, however.... I was curious to see if any non black in the NBA participated. I thought this would have been a good oppotunity for the Commisioner, for example, to step forward and speak on behalf of the NBA's effort to help. I'm curious as to why? And is it not a fair question to ask, when all we see is a segregated effort to help in a supposedly diverse and united nation?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

IV said:


> You don't know the answers to any of the questions you just asked. All we know is there was nothing but black players who came to the aid to support and play in this game. I don't think it is a coincedence that the charity is supporting an overwhelming majority of blacks down south and only blacks step forward to support the cause. The lack of non black present is obvious, however.... I was curious to see if any non black in the NBA participated. I thought this would have been a good oppotunity for the Commisioner, for example, to step forward and speak on behalf of the NBA's effort to help. I'm curious as to why? And is it not a fair question to ask, when all we see is a segregated effort to help in a supposedly diverse and united nation?


I do know Vlade Divac drove a truck full of supplies to NO. Yeah, but I guess Stern wanted to stay away from the "Capitalizing on NO" debate that has been going around.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

IV said:


> You don't know the answers to any of the questions you just asked. All we know is there was nothing but black players who came to the aid to support and play in this game. I don't think it is a coincedence that the charity is supporting an overwhelming majority of blacks down south and only blacks step forward to support the cause. The lack of non black present is obvious, however.... I was curious to see if any non black in the NBA participated. I thought this would have been a good oppotunity for the Commisioner, for example, to step forward and speak on behalf of the NBA's effort to help. I'm curious as to why? And is it not a fair question to ask, when all we see is a segregated effort to help in a supposedly diverse and united nation?


I wonder how much black Americans donated for the tsunami relief effort? I'll bet they gave a hell of a lot more than that for the hurricane victims. Similarly, I wonder how much people in, say, Indonesia donated to the hurricane victims? The fact is people tend to help out their own people most. It's nothing new.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I wonder how much black Americans donated for the tsunami relief effort? I'll bet they gave a hell of a lot more than that for the hurricane victims. Similarly, I wonder how much people in, say, Indonesia donated to the hurricane victims? The fact is people tend to help out their own people most. It's nothing new.


That is very true.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

IV said:


> You don't know the answers to any of the questions you just asked. All we know is there was nothing but black players who came to the aid to support and play in this game. I don't think it is a coincedence that the charity is supporting an overwhelming majority of blacks down south and only blacks step forward to support the cause. The lack of non black present is obvious, however.... I was curious to see if any non black in the NBA participated. I thought this would have been a good oppotunity for the Commisioner, for example, to step forward and speak on behalf of the NBA's effort to help. I'm curious as to why? And is it not a fair question to ask, when all we see is a segregated effort to help in a supposedly diverse and united nation?



You are sounding pretty ignorant and like you are trying to stir something up when there is nothing there.

First of all, if you just look at the percentages of the number of white players in the league - with a small group coming to this game it is not inconceivable by the percentages that none of them would be white.

Second, this was for the most part an All-Star game. If the purpose is to get people to the game and to get people to watch and donate, you want the best and most exciting players out there playing. How many of the top players or most exciting players in the league are white? Not many. And those that in that category, like Dirk or Pau Gasol, are international players who are overseas for Eurobasket.

Who are you suggesting, from the white players in the league, should have been there? Do you think people were going to tune in to see Pat Garrity and Jason Kapono going at it? Get real.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Hakeem said:


> I wonder how much black Americans donated for the tsunami relief effort? I'll bet they gave a hell of a lot more than that for the hurricane victims. Similarly, I wonder how much people in, say, Indonesia donated to the hurricane victims? The fact is people tend to help out their own people most. It's nothing new.


People do tend to help out their own most, which is why it's interesting that the majority in america are neglecting these americans affected by the hurricane.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Typical*



JNice said:


> You are sounding pretty ignorant and like you are trying to stir something up when there is nothing there.
> 
> First of all, if you just look at the percentages of the number of white players in the league - with a small group coming to this game it is not inconceivable by the percentages that none of them would be white.
> 
> ...


Questions answering a question. Good answer.


----------

